# Wigs!!



## dxgirly (Jan 6, 2011)

So I've grown a little obsession since October, and now I rarely go a day without wearing one. My natural hair is thinning on the top from genetics and as a side effect of one of my medications. It's also frizzy and very unmanageable, and burnt out from straightening everyday. Now I don't know what I'd do without my wigs. They give me so much more confidence and let me change my look everyday if I want to.


  	I thought this thread could be used to discuss wigs, and different brands, and types. Also to show off our wig collections!


  	I'll start with mine.

  	Sweet Tart:





  	Sweet Venom:





  	Pumpkin Spice Cake:





  	Poppin' That Bubbly:





  	Caramel Hot Chocolate:





  	Chocolate Chip Cookie:





  	Daydreamer:





  	Santa's Little Helper (with a twist):





  	Inject Me Sweetly:





  	We're All Mad Here:





  	Brownie Points:





  	Berrylicious:





  	Milk Chocolate Vanilla Cake:





  	Strawberry Champagne:





  	Wake Up Dreaming:





  	Tragic:





  	Ruby Autumn:





  	Thin Mint Cookies:





  	Dreamer





  	Caramel Chai Tea:






  	So that's almost all of my wigs. I have one more (a short one) that I won in a giveaway, but I haven't taken any pics of it yet.

  	What do you guys think? Am I completely off my rocker?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 6, 2011)

They look lovely on you. I really like the orange one, Pumpkin Spice Cake. I'm newly natural meaning I cut off all my relaxed hair in October and its the coldest winter since I've moved to Miami. I'm seriously considering wigs as a way to keep my hair from the elements. Rock it like its yours honey. Once you've paid for it... it is!


----------



## User38 (Jan 6, 2011)

wigs always remind me of the song.. "put on your high heeled sneakers, and that wig hat on your head" -- like them, but prefer the song.

  	I think my scalp would sweat


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 9, 2011)

I wear them when I don't use my extensions. I just hate having short hair & the grow out period.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree, i like the orange one a lot, and the berry licious one.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 9, 2011)

wow they awesome! i love the hot pink one too (cant remeber the name). love your tatts too!


----------



## sonia84 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ruby autumn is amazing. You totally rock being a redhead.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 16, 2011)

You have so many great ones... it was like looking at a great catalog! I love that each hair color brings out something totally unique in your eyes. I have 2 now... one for a halloween costume... one for "variety" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... but I honestly don't know how to put them on well enough to be confident wearing them out. What do you look for in a good wig? Any tips?


----------



## dxgirly (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone!





kaliraksha said:


> You have so many great ones... it was like looking at a great catalog! I love that each hair color brings out something totally unique in your eyes. I have 2 now... one for a halloween costume... one for "variety"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	I bought one wig previous to my wig craze from a Halloween store. It was supposed to be a "high quality" wig but ugh. It was atrocious. So shiny. I was embarrassed to wear it.


  	Then I never thought about it again until I was on etsy one day searching for funky extensions. I found this shop, and decided to give it a whirl despite my past experiences, and now I'm hooked. They're made of really high quality synthetic fibers, so they look really natural. The only time I find them to be fake looking is in flash photography, so now I just avoid indoor camera use like the plague. haha


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!  These wigs are fantastic!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 25, 2011)

OOHHH!  LOVE!!!!!!  Like the last one the best.   Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## zohahunt (Jan 29, 2011)

I know that wigs can give you a different look . Buy have you ever try using the hair extensions apart from the wigs they are so cool and beautiful that  you are gonna feel proud of yourself.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 1, 2011)

zohahunt said:


> I know that wigs can give you a different look . Buy have you ever try using the hair extensions apart from the wigs they are so cool and beautiful that  you are gonna feel proud of yourself.



 	Yup I have. I had been wearing extensions for two years prior to ordering any wigs. I still own a full set of really nice human hair super long ones that match the red color I normally dye my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The only problem I find with extensions as opposed to the wigs is my hair is VERY curly naturally, so I have to straighten it to get it the same texture as my extensions. This involves more time, but the end process usally looks nice.... the only problem I find is if there is even the slightest bit of humidity or moisture in the air (and I live in Massachusetts, so this is basically every other day here) my natural hair curls right back up with the extensions staying straight, and then I just look silly!!


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 1, 2011)

I think my favourites on you are Spice Cake, Brownie Points and Berrylicious  They're all super pretty, though!


----------



## littlelamb (Feb 4, 2011)

I love all of them. You look great! I'm envying your berrylicious wig. I've been wanting one that color!
  	I purchased a heat resistant synthetic blonde wig and I love to wear it just for fun. People think I'm nuts, but I love it. It's already styled and ready to go unlike my real hair.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 4, 2011)

Great collection!  Love the diversity.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 5, 2011)

oh yeah these are great! i actually love the thin mint cookie one! such a cute colour and it really suits you! plus by wearing wigs you wont damage your natural hair!


----------



## kalesha (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm with you.  I'm a huuuggeee wig addict.  I love all of yours!  I'm too shy to go with different colors so I just stick to blacks and browns but I'll usually add highlights.  I love that I can switch up my look whenever I want without damaging my hair and they're just so much easier to deal with than my hair!!


----------



## Cerydwen (Aug 31, 2011)

They look great - thanks for sharing! I've been looking around for some brightly coloured wigs, but want to avoid the shiny, halloween-store variety: my daughter has dyed her natural hair bright red and I'd really like to achieve a simiar effect, without losing my job! Wigs would also allow me to change to different colours whenever I wanted to - at the moment I'm thinking purple. Could you recommend a supplier of good quality colourful wigs? Thanks xxx


----------



## mimi0523 (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks for sharing... they are so cool!


----------

